# anyone tried DHEA??



## babz4me

I've been doing some research since I found out that I have low ovarian reserve and am 41. That DHEA has worked successfully. Has any one tried it? I would love some sucess stories.:kiss:


----------



## newbie74

I'm sorry, i can't tell you my experience but I found out a month ago that I have very low reserve, less than 0.1:( So I did the research too and ordered DHEA. I will start taking it next cycle. I am a little concerned about side effects or if it will mess up my cycle or not. But I don't really have much to lose at this point.
If you haven't you should check out the HRC website. They are specializing in low amh/high fsh patients. And have a few study going with DHEA. Thats why i thought I would give it a try.
What I read so far, taht many women didn't have any side effects. About 50% had some kind of acne and less than that had some unwanted facial hair. 
I will start 25 mg first and maybe after a couple days up to 50 and after that 75 mg. That is the recommended dosage at HRC.
Good luck to you!


----------



## diaz

After yet another unsuccessful IVF and another consultation with infertility specialist, he recommended DHEA in order to help with low ovarian reserve. My being 38 does not seem to help much but the realities are pretty devastating, but I'm holding out hope. Based on what I read and what he said, it tends to stimulate the dormant follicles to a stage that they might respond to other fertility drugs so they can mature sufficiently to the size desired in IVF process. He started me on 50mg daily. I'm giving it a shot and praying it works. I struggled for 5 long years to get #1 baby and have been trying since then for #2. My son is now 4 yrs old. I am praying this is the year and likely will try yet another IVF (i think #8...I've lost track).


----------



## Miss_C

DHEA has proven to be very effective for many BUT only in thse that NEED it, you may do more harm than good if not prescribed by your doctor. it increases testosterone which can stop ovulation. DHEA is used mostly in those undergoing IVF etc so are having medically stimulated and monitored cycles therefore having other drugs to make the egg pop out.


----------



## newbie74

Diaz, I read so many good things about dhea. I wish that it will make the difference for you! Especially that your Dr prescribed it for you! Please, keep us posted! Baby dust to you!
My insurance doesn't cover ivf, so I don't even have the chance to try that. We've been ttc for a year now. First 5 month with clomid, I did ovulate, but 3 out of 5 my oh wasn't home for ov... Had 1 natural iui, nothing. And had one medicated iui, again nothing. I o-ed on cd10, the eggs weren't mature enough. All the other month couldn't even do nothing, because had a cysts which caused very high e2 levels on day 3.
Miss C, you're right. Dhea can do harm, but I have to try it. I don't have muc


h options. I will start with a low dose and see how it goes.


----------



## Cypress

Hi - have got the same issue, low ovarian reserve - googling turned up DHEA as something that might help get the best from the eggs I've got left. I ordered some online, and started taking it in June, was taking 25mg per day to start off with; after a month or so with no side effects at all, I've gone up to 50mg now, and may soon try 75mg. But that's pretty much the max dose I've seen recommended. Apparently it takes 3 months of usage to get the full benefits. Fingers crossed. We're doing clomid+iui at the moment but will be moving to IVF in a couple of months. Would love to hear others' experiences with DHEA, let's keep this thread going over the next few months.


----------



## Miss_C

have you considered using soy isoflavones instead? nature's clomid. Maybe add some MAca to your arsenal?


----------



## newbie74

Hi Miss_c, I don't know, if you addressed me or not , but soy is out of the question for me.. This year at all cd 3 tests I had very high estradiol (with or without a cyst), so i have to avoid soy.
I've tried maca. the month I tried my cycle shorthened, af arrived on day 21. I dont know if it was the maca or not, but I stopped after that first month. I read few women had the same result. Also many had amazing results. I guess everybody is different, we all have to find what works for us. Thats why i'm giving a shot for DHEA, which is by the way supposedly also increases estradiol levels. I will try a low dose first. I dont know... its all confusing and tiring. So much reading and research.


----------



## LucyInTheTeal

Don't know much about DHEA but will be crossing my fingers for you. Please keep us posted if you try it! I would love to hear a success story.


----------



## Miss_C

newbie74 said:


> Hi Miss_c, I don't know, if you addressed me or not , but soy is out of the question for me.. This year at all cd 3 tests I had very high estradiol (with or without a cyst), so i have to avoid soy.
> I've tried maca. the month I tried my cycle shorthened, af arrived on day 21. I dont know if it was the maca or not, but I stopped after that first month. I read few women had the same result. Also many had amazing results. I guess everybody is different, we all have to find what works for us. Thats why i'm giving a shot for DHEA, which is by the way supposedly also increases estradiol levels. I will try a low dose first. I dont know... its all confusing and tiring. So much reading and research.

I notice you are in New York - I also note that this place also in New York is doing some free treatments if you fit the criteria etc or at the very least they may be able to guide you in the use of DHEA - worth a phone call right!! They seem to be blazing trails with DHEA.

https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html

it is worthwhile noting though for everyone that is reading it takes 3 months for an egg to develop so anything you do will not have an effect until 90 days after first dose which is why most results be it maca, dhea etc etc show best results after 4 months of use.


----------



## babz4me

I will check with my doctor first. Yes I agree on that note. Thanks everyone for the information so far. Now let's see if there's any success' out there:happydance:

I am on my last round of clomid and then I see Dr. next week I will find out then.


----------



## babz4me

Anyone have any luck so far with DHEA? I'm picking mine up tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------

